# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Dr Sukumar Azheekkodu - Talks to FK On Mohanlal and ongoing Thilakan Controversy

## Day Dreamer

Forum Kerala Presents

AN EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW WITH Dr. Sukumar Azheekkodu..

Dr. Sukumar Azheekkodu manasu thurakkunnu...

An Exclusive Interview with Azheekodu..

Vivada sambhavangalekkurichu Azheekodinte prathikaranamgal...

Enthu kondu Mohanlaline kurichu vivada paramrasham nadathi?

Thilakan prashnathinte yadharadha vasham, athinte bhavi.

Mammotty / MohanLal ennivare vimarshikkumpol pakshapatham kaanikkunnuvo?

Mohanlaline Khadi ambasseder  akkiyathu sheriyo?

Ivayodokke Azheekkodinte prathikaranam....



*Part 1*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsOJQ62N3VI[/ame]

*Part 2*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4wPq23mH_k[/ame]

----------


## Aromal

waiting....................

puthiya valla paramarshangalum undo..?

----------


## guru

:Shocked:  :Shocked: .................

----------


## John Raj

ee prashnangal innengaanum theerumo?

----------


## kannappanunni

Waiting for it

----------


## Aromal

> Waiting for it


upload cheythondiriykkunnu ennu vivaram kitti....

chila vivada paramarshangal undennanu ariyan kazhinjathu....

----------


## guru

> upload cheythondiriykkunnu ennu vivaram kitti....
> 
> chila vivada paramarshangal undennanu ariyan kazhinjathu....


veendum....vivadham......

----------


## Day Dreamer

Will be uploading Soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## san

> upload cheythondiriykkunnu ennu vivaram kitti....
> 
> chila vivada paramarshangal undennanu ariyan kazhinjathu....


Add tags etc.. Google search-il nammude thread first varanam.. if some one search for Azhikkode..

----------


## Saathan

*DD*  :Rockon:  

ithu engane oppichu?

----------


## Laleattan

kootathil randu eruttuadium koodi kodutheku

----------


## harrypotter

ayeekode moordhaabaadh

----------


## abcdmachan

DD, ningal nadathiya Interview aano??????
1st on net alle........
Hot news undo????????
Indiavisionu aaghoshikka valla vakayum undo??????

----------


## Day Dreamer

> DD, ningal nadathiya Interview aano??????
> 1st on net alle........
> Hot news undo????????
> Indiavisionu aaghoshikka valla vakayum undo??????


Puthiya chila velippeduthalukal undu.
Interviewed by an FK Member :Very Happy: 
First part will be coming soon

----------


## Saathan

> Puthiya chila velippeduthalukal undu.
> Interviewed by an FK Member
> First part will be coming soon


aaranu aa FK member???

----------


## abcdmachan

> Puthiya chila velippeduthalukal undu.
> Interviewed by an FK Member
> First part will be coming soon


Ethu member aanu???? 
Ipol idumo 1st part??????

----------


## kunjachan

ithu anaavashya thread aanu delete cheyyunnu oru prashnam oru thread il discuss cheythaal mathi. ithu ittaal FK server il varunna 2 kg athikabhaaram thaangaan paadaanu ennokke parayaamenkilum njaan parayilla.
thanks DD

----------


## abcdmachan

editted.....

----------


## abcdmachan

FK Rockks.....

----------


## Day Dreamer

Part-1 has been updated in First page

----------


## Aromal

> Part-1 has been updated in First page


mohanlalinte sahodare patti paranjathu pinvalichu ennu innale aaro post cheythirunnu...

ithil athu aavarthiykkukayanallo..?

----------


## Brother

Great work DD..
azheekodu :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> mohanlalinte sahodare patti paranjathu pinvalichu ennu innale aaro post cheythirunnu...
> 
> ithil athu aavarthiykkukayanallo..?


*Athinekkurichu samsarichappol mattoru vivada paramarsham nadathiyirunnu.
Oru pakshe van vivadam ayekkavunna onnu. Athu edit cheythu.*

PART 2 IS COMING SOON. :Yahoo:

----------


## kannappanunni

> ithu anaavashya thread aanu delete cheyyunnu oru prashnam oru thread il discuss cheythaal mathi. ithu ittaal FK server il varunna 2 kg athikabhaaram thaangaan paadaanu ennokke parayaamenkilum njaan parayilla.
> thanks DD


Kunjachan thakrkkuvanallo ?????

Pinne oru exclusive interview delete cheyyan

----------


## Merit

Thanks DD... Ithu Lakoorante shabdamalle?

----------


## kannappanunni

> Thanks DD... Ithu Lakoorante shabdamalle?


You said it.  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Second Part also has been added in the first Page

----------


## Saathan

DD macha thanksss...

----------


## Day Dreamer

Bye Guys. Thanks....

----------


## abcdmachan

Thanks DD for the Xclusive........

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Thanks DD for the exclusive update. Superstars'ne nannaakan vanna marupadikal kollaam  :Laugh:

----------


## noonu

Thanks DD.....for exclusive interview......

----------


## san

> *Athinekkurichu samsarichappol mattoru vivada paramarsham nadathiyirunnu.*
> *Oru pakshe van vivadam ayekkavunna onnu. Athu edit cheythu.*
> 
> PART 2 IS COMING SOON.


DD  :Rockon: 

enthinaa edit cheythathu? vivaadam aakatte.. it will do good for FK..

Rens-nte shabdamalle ithu?

valare thakarppan aayittundu interview cheyyunna reethi.. great job guys..  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## san

Azhikode Mash  :salut: 

Mammootty  :salut: 

Rens/Lakkooran  :salut: 

DD  :salut:

----------


## yash

*thanks dd....... Njhan ippozhanu kandathu...*

----------


## Jason

ithu joke threadumayi merge cheyyam alle

----------


## veecee

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
thalle, kalakki polichallo :Yahoo: 
puli DD  :cheers: 
pulli puli lakku annan  :cheers: 
pulimada FK  :cheers:

----------


## veecee

> ithu joke threadumayi merge cheyyam alle


enthonna itra tamasha :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ABE

*DD you simply rocks * 
*Thank you*

----------


## veecee

ippolanu muzhuvan kettathu....
enthinanu vivada prasthavankal ozhivakiyathu...
azheekodu ithu personal ayi parnjathu allallo, ithu interview il paranjathu alle, appol public koodi ariyate....
vivadam undakatte...
fk uyarangalilekku neengatte....

----------


## Johny

*alakki polich amariyittundallo*



*  forum kerala* **  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Merit

Mohanlaline kadannaaakramichittundallo  :Doh:

----------


## Unity

Thanks DD for the exclusive interview...

----------


## Niranjan

NJan valiyavananu ennu paranju kondeyirikkunnu  :Laugh:  valiya alkkar angane idakkide paranju kondirikkilla  :Death: 



Lal koode abhinayikkan innayal venam innayal venda ennu theerumanikkunnu  :Laugh:  Angane ethelum nadan ee irupathanju kollamayi parathi paranjittundo ?  :Death: 


Khadi dharikkunavar / upayogikkunavar okke gandhijiyude thathwangalil adiyurachu visawikkunnavaranu... :Laugh: Best Quote..rashtreeyakarkku janangale pattikkanulla orayudham matramanu innu Khadi  :Death: 


Kodathiyil poyal lal kudungum..ennittenthe povathathu ?  :Death: kodathi kayarirangan vayyee  :Very Happy: 

Ithil enthokkeyo edit cheythu ennokke parayappedunnu - Inger parayunnathonnum ividathe janangal mughavilaykkedukkarilla - athu kondu edit cheyyenda avasyavum illa  :Laugh:

----------


## MALABARI

unbelievable  :Shocked:  


fk rockssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


dd rockalodu rockssssssssssssssss  :cheers:

----------


## chandru

:Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

ithengane oppichu??

----------


## Makarand

ithu engane..?epo..?aru..?evide vachu..?????  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: 
congrats DD..and thanks..

----------


## Makarand

> Kodathiyil poyal lal kudungum..ennittenthe povathathu ? kodathi kayarirangan vayyee


kodathiyil poyal 'addeham entho hallucinatione purathu paranjathanu' ennu paranjayal ano kudunguka..atho oraalude veettukare muzhuvan adhikeshepikkukayum evideyo kidakkunna onnum ariyath oru sthreeye adhikeshepikkukayum cheytha 'aa aal' ano kudunguka ennu angerkkum nannayittu ariyaam... :Mr. Green: 

Communist chinthagathikal mikeloode vilcihuparayan vendi anenkilum athinokke kanakku paranju kashu vangichathittullathukondu innu oru Mohanlal ittirikkunna oru kodi roopa okke angerkku pullanu...athu kondu veruthe kodathi keri nirangan pokenda ennu vicharichitundavum... :Yahoo:

----------


## MALABARI

fk  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Makarand

> fk


ee interview nadathan DD/lakoo annan/rens Thrissurile angerude veetil ethiyo..?!!!
kashtam..!!ennittum ivarkku ennodu oru vaaku parayarunnile..?  :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## MALABARI

> ee interview nadathan DD/lakoo annan/rens Thrissurile angerude veetil ethiyo..?!!!
> kashtam..!!ennittum ivarkku ennodu oru vaaku parayarunnile..?


ithu phone inn aaanu :Mr. Green:

----------


## Makarand

> ithu phone inn aaanu


ayyye...!!!che..!!!! :Doh:  :Doh:  
phone in sharikkum sambhavicho..?
atho angeru valla mathibhramathinte purathu..???? :Mr. Green: 
Dubaiyil ninnum Mukhyamanthriyude officiel ninnum okke vilichu ennu thonnunna aal alle... :Yahoo:

----------


## MALABARI

> ayyye...!!!che..!!!! 
> phone in sharikkum sambhavicho..?
> atho angeru valla mathibhramathinte purathu..????
> Dubaiyil ninnum Mukhyamanthriyude officiel ninnum okke vilichu ennu thonnunna aal alle...


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## chandru

valare nannaayi interview nadathy..congrats..aaraayaalum..

----------


## J Square

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## J Square

randu doubt...

1) khadhi enthanenna mashu paranjathu? _________ of indian struggle for freedom.... annan thalakulukkiyallo  :Laugh: 

2) kapadyam ennathinu mash upayogicha english vaakku ehtaanu...?  :Mr. Green:

----------


## J Square

> ayyye...!!!che..!!!! 
> phone in sharikkum sambhavicho..?
> atho angeru valla mathibhramathinte purathu..????
> Dubaiyil ninnum Mukhyamanthriyude officiel ninnum okke vilichu ennu thonnunna aal alle...


  :puker:   :pukel:

----------


## J Square

mlal khadherinte parasyathil varunnathu oru abhisarika seethayude kadha parayunnathu pole: Dr Sukumar Azhikode

 :Rockon:   :Rockon:   :Rockon:

----------


## Makarand

> 


vaalu vakkanda...chilapo Bangloreil ninnalla switzil ninna viliche ennokke parayum..evide ninna viliche ennullathinu prasakthi onnum illennum..!!!

@ congrats again DD..pinne interviewer..Lakoo annan/rens
interview kettittilla..kettittu opinion parayam... :Blush:

----------


## MALABARI

> mlal khadherinte parasyathil varunnathu oru abhisarika seethayude kadha parayunnathu pole: Dr Sukumar Azhikode


ithu valla chanelilum aaanu paanjirunnathenkil ee azchakkollathaakatiyaayirunnu...ennnalum parnjallo  :Yahoo: 




dddaa..natural actor sundar c yude latest pic :Very Happy:

----------


## chandru

> randu doubt...
> 
> 1) khadhi enthanenna mashu paranjathu? _________ of indian struggle for freedom.... annan thalakulukkiyallo


 
enthavaa...irreva..irrevera... :Mr. Green:

----------


## Makarand

> ithu valla chanelilum aaanu paanjirunnathenkil ee azchakkollathaakatiyaayirunnu...ennnalum parnjallo 
> dddaa..natural actor sundar c yude latest pic


ordinary commercial padangal nannayittu direct cheyyunna aal arunnu..!!
nadan ayathode kollathe ayi..!! :Doh: 
Khushboovinte hus..

----------


## chandru

> ithu valla chanelilum aaanu paanjirunnathenkil ee azchakkollathaakatiyaayirunnu...ennnalum parnjallo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dddaa..natural actor sundar c yude latest pic


 

sathyaraj paranjathil enthaa thettu..annante thandavam model alle sudar c -yude ee natural prakadanam..

----------


## J Square

> enthavaa...irreva..irrevera...


 
 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## MALABARI

> sathyaraj paranjathil enthaa thettu..annante thandavam model alle sudar c -yude ee natural prakadanam..


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  gap gap :Laugh:

----------


## cinemabrantan

Congrts DD...

----------


## guru

Lakooran nalla oru avatharakan aanenu theliyichirikunnu. His sound and slang very similar to johny lukos (nere chovve- manorama news).

Lakooran :salut:  
forumkerala  :salut: 

fk pathanamthitta jillakaaru rockz.. :Rockon:

----------


## ClubAns

*:OMG :OMG :OMG 

Is it true..................FK ROCKS.................

ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellavarkkum abhinandanangal...............
*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ippolanu muzhuvan kettathu....
> *enthinanu vivada prasthavankal ozhivakiyathu...*
> azheekodu ithu personal ayi parnjathu allallo, ithu interview il paranjathu alle, appol public koodi ariyate....
> vivadam undakatte...
> fk uyarangalilekku neengatte....


Thanks everyone for ur support...

Pulli oru channel ilum parayatha chila paramarshangal aanu nadathiyathu... Personal attack on someone to an unimaginable limit... so edited that part... allel pinne nammal athinte purake ponam...

----------


## chandru

> Thanks everyone for ur support...
> 
> Pulli oru channel ilum parayatha chila paramarshangal aanu nadathiyathu... Personal attack on someone to an unimaginable limit... so edited that part... allel pinne nammal athinte purake ponam...


 
yes..mahaa mosam comments..ittaal prasnam aakum..

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

*thanks dd.....*

----------


## ClubAns

> Thanks everyone for ur support...
> 
> Pulli oru channel ilum parayatha chila paramarshangal aanu nadathiyathu... Personal attack on someone to an unimaginable limit... so edited that part... allel pinne nammal athinte purake ponam...


*seriya......chilapol angeru athu pinneedu  nishedikkum......appol preshnamakum.....engilum athu you tub-il FK tag illathe uncensored ennu paranju vere idamayirunnu.....anagne enthengilum undengil link ayachu tharo........
*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *seriya......chilapol angeru athu pinneedu  nishedikkum......appol preshnamakum.....engilum athu you tub-il FK tag illathe uncensored ennu paranju vere idamayirunnu.....anagne enthengilum undengil link ayachu tharo........
> *


Aa 2 minutes edit cheythu kalanjittanu youtube il upload cheythathu... Ippo ente kayyil ulla un edited version 29MB undu.. Athu ayakkan pada

----------


## Film Lover

thanks DD... Kettillaa ithu vare.... kelkanmm................

----------


## Shivettan

:FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## Makarand

> 


phoneil Shivettan samsaricho..?? :Blush:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> phoneil Shivettan samsaricho..??


Shivettanum FOJ um aayittulla oru interview udan varum... In Joke corner... Shivettan recording ulla mobile okke vangikkan ready aayittirikkuva

----------


## Shivettan

> phoneil Shivettan samsaricho..??


athonnum purathu parayan paadillaa  :Order:  ....

investigative journalism ennum enekoru haram aayrunnu..  :elephant:

----------


## Shivettan

> Shivettanum FOJ um aayittulla oru interview udan varum... In Joke corner... Shivettan recording ulla mobile okke vangikkan ready aayittirikkuva


athu record cheyan onnumilllaa..

veendum chila veettukaryangalile scene kandal mathi...jayaram -lohi scene...

----------


## Makarand

> Shivettanum FOJ um aayittulla oru interview udan varum... In Joke corner... Shivettan recording ulla mobile okke vangikkan ready aayittirikkuva





> athonnum purathu parayan paadillaa  ....
> investigative journalism ennum enekoru haram aayrunnu..


adi kittumbol athinum venam karam... :Death:   :Death:

----------


## J Square

> randu doubt...
> 
> 1) khadhi enthanenna mashu paranjathu? _________ of indian struggle for freedom.... annan thalakulukkiyallo 
> 
> 2) kapadyam ennathinu mash upayogicha english vaakku ehtaanu...?


 
DD sir..... utharam thaayooooo  :Death:

----------


## Shivettan

> adi kittumbol athinum venam karam...


nithyananda model journalism aanu ini ente adutha plan....athum FK il exclusive aayte varum...

pala pala nadimarudem vazhivitta bandhangal njan hidden camera vazhi pokkkum.. 

vedic..thantric...thengakkola....shit.....  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> DD sir..... utharam thaayooooo


Ithu Obama Achuthanandanodu english doubt chodikkunna pole undallo  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Makarand

> nithyananda model journalism aanu ini ente adutha plan....athum FK il exclusive aayte varum...
> 
> pala pala nadimarudem vazhivitta bandhangal njan hidden camera vazhi pokkkum.. 
> 
> vedic..thantric...thengakkola....shit.....


apo randum kalppichanalle..!!! :Death:

----------


## J Square

> Ithu Obama Achuthanandanodu english doubt chodikkunna pole undallo


annan aano interview nadathiye... ? mash athu paranjappo... theerchayayum ennokke kaachunnathu kaettu.... entha pranjaennu pakshe pidiyillae??...... onnu pranjae...... :Laugh:   enikku kettitu oru pidiyum kittunnilla....  :Silenced: 

kaettu manasilayavar aarelum paranju thannal kollam...... mashine theri parayaan aanel nooru peru oadi vannaene...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## wideeyes

FK  :Rockon: 
onnu nokkatte..athinu munne thanks paranjekkam..
aarkkokke parayanm...DD/Lakku/Rens.............. :Very Happy:

----------


## Soma

Thanks DD...

----------


## Ashokraj

> mlal khadherinte parasyathil varunnathu oru abhisarika seethayude kadha parayunnathu pole: Dr Sukumar Azhikode


 :puker:   :puker:

----------


## Rachu

*Kudoos.... 
ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellavarkkum 3 cheers..* * great effort.....*
*adipan interview... gud voice.... 

FK rockssssssss.. Proud to be an fkian.......... 
*

----------


## Ashokraj

Thanks DD Macha....Lakoorji & Rens macha.....

By the by Rens machan alla interview cheydhadhu ...aanenkil sammathikkanm....athraperuthu vimarshichadhalle azheekodine rens  :Razz: 

Ithu mmade One & Only Lakoorjide sound elle....Langeru FKyude thudakkathilum ithupolulla interviews sankadippichirunnu.....Idhokke lakoorjikku endhonnuu

Lakoorji  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Shivettan

> Kudoos.... 
> ithinte pinnil pravarthicha ellavarkkum 3 cheers..  great effort.....
> *adipan interview... gud voice....* 
> 
> FK rockssssssss.. Proud to be an fkian..........





> ** ** ** **


-------------

----------


## KHILADI

> kootathil randu eruttuadium koodi kodutheku


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## KHILADI

> *Athinekkurichu samsarichappol mattoru vivada paramarsham nadathiyirunnu.
> Oru pakshe van vivadam ayekkavunna onnu. Athu edit cheythu.*
> 
> PART 2 IS COMING SOON.


Enthaayirunnu athu???

----------


## Shivettan

> Enthaayirunnu athu???


athangu air cheythal sumkumar azhikodu ichiri paadu pedum oori poraan..

FK yodu kalikkaruth aarum...ithu ellarkkum oru paadam aayrikkatte..  :Order:

----------


## Rachu

> -------------


Lakkuettane kaliyakkunno??? :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## KHILADI

> mlal khadherinte parasyathil varunnathu oru abhisarika seethayude kadha parayunnathu pole: Dr Sukumar Azhikode


phaaaa................................ :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:

----------


## KHILADI

> athangu air cheythal sumkumar azhikodu ichiri paadu pedum oori poraan..
> 
> FK yodu kalikkaruth aarum...ithu ellarkkum oru paadam aayrikkatte..


Oonu paraydedeei........Akamksha undu.................. :Very Happy:  :Laugh:

----------


## KHILADI

> Thanks everyone for ur support...
> 
> Pulli oru channel ilum parayatha chila paramarshangal aanu nadathiyathu... Personal attack on someone to an unimaginable limit... so edited that part... allel pinne nammal athinte purake ponam...


Onnu PM enkilum i dooo..aa paraamarshangal pls...............

----------


## Makarand

> Lakkuettane kaliyakkunno???


ithevidennu vannu..??!!!
kandittu kure kaalam ayallo..??? :Death:

----------


## KHILADI

> *thanks dd.....*


RBK uneditedinte link undooo??

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Oonu paraydedeei........Akamksha undu..................


Seriously macha... athu valare personal aayittulla attack aanu

----------


## KHILADI

> Aa 2 minutes edit cheythu kalanjittanu youtube il upload cheythathu... Ippo ente kayyil ulla un edited version 29MB undu.. Athu ayakkan pada


Onnu ayakoo pls...................

----------


## KHILADI

> Seriously macha... athu valare personal aayittulla attack aanu


Inganokke paranjaal........ che entha angeru paranjathu,,Pm idoooo.............

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Inganokke paranjaal........ che entha angeru paranjathu,,Pm idoooo.............


Interview nadathiya pulliyodu onnu chodikkette...  :Blush:

----------


## KHILADI

> Interview nadathiya pulliyodu onnu chodikkette...


Pls pls plsssssssssss..........

----------


## Rachu

> ithevidennu vannu..??!!!
> kandittu kure kaalam ayallo..???


nammal ividokke thanne undu....kurachu busy aayi poyi.... ingerokke ippo balya aalayi poyille...  :Beee:

----------


## Makarand

> nammal ividokke thanne undu....kurachu busy aayi poyi.... ingerokke ippo balya aalayi poyille...


illilla...Azhikodenethire quotationu offer kittiyenkilum njan poyilla.. :Blush:

----------


## Rachu

> illilla...Azhikodenethire quotationu offer kittiyenkilum njan poyilla..


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ............. poyirunnengil inningane oru thread/interview ivide kaanumaayirunno.... :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

*Thanks Machans.

Njan kettappol valathe bore ayi thonni ente chodynamgal.Idano vendayo ennulla confusion ayi. Pinne DD kettittu kuzhappamilla ennu paranjappol ittu.

Vivadaparamaya oru paramarsham edit cheythu. Pedichittilla,jailil pokan vayya.

Thanks for all the support machans.

Special thanks for DD(Editing) and meen mathachan ( Recording)
*

----------


## Shivettan

athe....pillaar appurathenganum poyi kaliche....ithu serious thread aanu....nhaaa.....

----------


## KHILADI

> *Thanks Machans.
> 
> Njan kettappol valathe bore ayi thonni ente chodynamgal.Idano vendayo ennulla confusion ayi. Pinne DD kettittu kuzhappamilla ennu paranjappol ittu.
> 
> Vivadaparamaya oru paramarsham edit cheythu. Pedichittilla,jailil pokan vayya.
> 
> Thanks for all the support machans.
> 
> Special thanks for DD(Editing) and meen mathachan ( Recording)
> *


Aa link onnu tharaavooooo?

----------


## Makarand

> ............. poyirunnengil inningane oru thread/interview ivide kaanumaayirunno....


kanumayirunnu..aa dehathinte therivili kelkkan vayaythe aathmahathya cheytha enikku vendi... :Shaun:

----------


## Makarand

> athe....pillaar appurathenganum poyi kaliche....ithu serious thread aanu....nhaaa.....


ethu piller..??? :Silenced:   :Silenced:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Aa link onnu tharaavooooo?



Vivada paramaya 2 minutes ivide thanne varum KHILADI anna. Waite :Laugh:

----------


## Rachu

> athe....pillaar appurathenganum poyi kaliche....ithu serious thread aanu....nhaaa.....


 :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: .................... ethu serial??

----------


## chandru

> athe....pillaar appurathenganum poyi kaliche....ithu serious thread aanu....nhaaa.....


 
pinnalla..

by the by innum kottham kallu kondu varaan marannittillallo  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Ashokraj

> *Thanks Machans.*
> 
> *Njan kettappol valathe bore ayi thonni ente chodynamgal.Idano vendayo ennulla confusion ayi. Pinne DD kettittu kuzhappamilla ennu paranjappol ittu.*
> 
> *Vivadaparamaya oru paramarsham edit cheythu. Pedichittilla,jailil pokan vayya.*
> 
> *Thanks for all the support machans.*
> 
> *Special thanks for DD(Editing) and meen mathachan ( Recording)*


Ennalum ente anna..idhengene oppichu

----------


## Shivettan

> *Thanks Machans.
> 
> Njan kettappol valathe bore ayi thonni ente chodynamgal.Idano vendayo ennulla confusion ayi. Pinne DD kettittu kuzhappamilla ennu paranjappol ittu.
> 
> Vivadaparamaya oru paramarsham edit cheythu. Pedichittilla,jailil pokan vayya.
> 
> Thanks for all the support machans.
> 
> Special thanks for DD(Editing) and meen mathachan ( Recording)
> *


jail il ipol pazhaya pole onnum alla enna oru frend paranjathu annaaa...
gothambunda okke pande nirthi...ipo aazhchayil 3 divasam non veg...chicken um muttonum....

chicken curry mahi ennoru thadavupulli vekkanamathre....odukkathe taste aanennu..

btb....gr8 effort machaa..kidukki...qns were relevant and gud and u asked in a professional way... venda bahumanam kodukkukayum cheyhtu.... hats off..

----------


## Rachu

> kanumayirunnu..aa dehathinte therivili kelkkan vayaythe aathmahathya cheytha enikku vendi...


 :Laugh: .............

----------


## Makarand

> pinnalla..
> 
> by the by innum kottham kallu kondu varaan marannittillallo


shariya..Azhikodente interiews onnum pillere kelppikkan kollathathayi..!!! :Death:   :Death:

----------


## Shivettan

> pinnalla..
> 
> by the by innum kottham kallu kondu varaan marannittillallo


athu pocket il undu  :Yahoo: ...annan erupanthu kalikkan ulla dubber ball kondu vanno....

----------


## Rachu

> *Thanks Machans.
> 
> Njan kettappol valathe bore ayi thonni ente chodynamgal.Idano vendayo ennulla confusion ayi. Pinne DD kettittu kuzhappamilla ennu paranjappol ittu.
> 
> Vivadaparamaya oru paramarsham edit cheythu. Pedichittilla,jailil pokan vayya.
> 
> Thanks for all the support machans.
> 
> Special thanks for DD(Editing) and meen mathachan ( Recording)
> *


mahan marokke anganeye chindikku..... :Yahoo: 
kalakkan interview aanu... Congrats again....

----------


## Day Dreamer

> mahan marokke anganeye chindikku.....
> kalakkan interview aanu... Congrats again....


Adutha interview enne cheyyamo ennu chodichu innale Lalettan lakkuvine vilichennu...  :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Ennalum ente anna..idhengene oppichu



DD annante adutha aalanu Azheekodu. Idakkide angottu poyi kaanum :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> jail il ipol pazhaya pole onnum alla enna oru frend paranjathu annaaa...
> gothambunda okke pande nirthi...ipo aazhchayil 3 divasam non veg...chicken um muttonum....
> 
> chicken curry mahi ennoru thadavupulli vekkanamathre....odukkathe taste aanennu..
> 
> btb....gr8 effort machaa..kidukki...qns were relevant and gud and u asked in a professional way... venda bahumanam kodukkukayum cheyhtu.... hats off..


Thanks annai.
Journalism  entrance ezhuthiya kadha okke annanu ariyille. Itharunnu ente pasion. Pakshe "Lightning Strike" ennathinu Pantham Koluthi Prakadanam ennu tharjama cheythu njan. aa kopanmar enne eduthilla anna :Laugh: 

( Joke alla sathyam anu) :Laugh:

----------


## Rachu

> shariya..Azhikodente interiews onnum pillere kelppikkan kollathathayi..!!!


ithu paranjappozha orthe... ippol ammamaar pillare news kaanaan sammadikkunnillennu.... cinema kandaalum news kandu pogaruthennu karshana thaakeethu...  :Read:

----------


## Lakkooran

> mahan marokke anganeye chindikku.....
> kalakkan interview aanu... Congrats again....



Shivettante kode koodi Rachu comedy parayan padichallo :Laugh:

----------


## Makarand

> ithu paranjappozha orthe... ippol ammamaar pillare news kaanaan sammadikkunnillennu.... cinema kandaalum news kandu pogaruthennu karshana thaakeethu...


cinema kandalum parasyam (prathyekichu Jewelleryude) kandupovaruthu ennale aa deham paranjathu..athu kelkkathirikkan pattumo..? :Blush:

----------


## Rachu

> Adutha interview enne cheyyamo ennu chodichu innale Lalettan lakkuvine vilichennu...


appol lakkuettan.... enikku samayam kittumbol ariyikkaam.... annu lalettan free aayirikkanam ennu paranjennu...  :Laugh:

----------


## chandru

> Thanks annai.
> Journalism entrance ezhuthiya kadha okke annanu ariyille. Itharunnu ente pasion. Pakshe "Lightning Strike" ennathinu Pantham Koluthi Prakadanam ennu tharjama cheythu njan. aa kopanmar enne eduthilla anna
> 
> ( Joke alla sathyam anu)


joke or no joke  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Thanks annai.
> Journalism entrance ezhuthiya kadha okke annanu ariyille. Itharunnu ente pasion. Pakshe "Lightning Strike" ennathinu Pantham Koluthi Prakadanam ennu tharjama cheythu njan. aa kopanmar enne eduthilla anna
> 
> ( Joke alla sathyam anu)


* Njan interview kettilla...*
*but Congrats Lakkooran*
*for ur effort....*

----------


## Ashokraj

> Thanks annai.
> Journalism entrance ezhuthiya kadha okke annanu ariyille. Itharunnu ente pasion. Pakshe "Lightning Strike" ennathinu Pantham Koluthi Prakadanam ennu tharjama cheythu njan. aa kopanmar enne eduthilla anna
> 
> ( Joke alla sathyam anu)


 :Ennekollu:  Pannipadakkathinte english chodhikkanjadhu nannayee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Thanks annai.
> Journalism  entrance ezhuthiya kadha okke annanu ariyille. Itharunnu ente pasion. Pakshe "Lightning Strike" ennathinu Pantham Koluthi Prakadanam ennu tharjama cheythu njan. aa kopanmar enne eduthilla anna
> 
> ( Joke alla sathyam anu)


 :Ennekollu: 

Actually ennatha athu... idiminnal aano?

----------


## Lakkooran

> joke or no joke



Oru paragraph thannu Englishil , athu malayatahil akkanam
Njan ingane thane aanu ezhuthiye. Avasanam aanu maatti Minnal pani mudakku akkiyathu,I mean paper kodukkunathinu thottu munne. :Laugh: 

But test pass ayi. Interview kazhinjappol avanmar vilichilla.

Madavana Balakrshinapilla arunnu interview eduthe

----------


## chandru

> Actually ennatha athu... idiminnal aano?


minnal samaram thanne alle? :Very Happy:

----------


## chandru

> Oru paragraph thannu Englishil , athu malayatahil akkanam
> Njan ingane thane aanu ezhuthiye. Avasanam aanu maatti Minnal pani kudakku akkiyathu,I mean paper kodukkunathinu thottu munne.
> 
> But test pass ayi. Interview kazhinjappol avanmar vilichilla.
> 
> Madavana Balakrshinapilla arunnu interview eduthe


 
deepikayil aayirunno? avanmaar naayanmaare edukkarilla :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Pannipadakkathinte english chodhikkanjadhu nannayee


Nammal Malayam mediyum schoolil kalodinja bennchil thara para team anu anna




> Actually ennatha athu... idiminnal aano?


Minnal Panimudakku

----------


## Shivettan

> thanks annai.
> Journalism  entrance ezhuthiya kadha okke annanu ariyille. Itharunnu ente pasion. Pakshe "lightning strike" ennathinu pantham koluthi prakadanam ennu tharjama cheythu njan. Aa kopanmar enne eduthilla anna
> 
> ( joke alla sathyam anu)


:-d :-d :-d

----------


## Lakkooran

> deepikayil aayirunno? avanmaar naayanmaare edukkarilla



Alla anna. Ithu Degrre kazhinjappol MJC (Master of Journalism and Communication) course by MG University

----------


## Shivettan

> Nammal Malayam mediyum schoolil kalodinja bennchil thara para team anu anna


njanum athe...govt school ulppannam aanu.... 
bt athukondu athyavashyam manushyan aayi jeevikkunnu...
allathe biscuit pillare pole aayi poyilla... thanks to my parents....

----------


## Ashokraj

> Nammal Malayam mediyum schoolil kalodinja bennchil thara para team anu anna


Mahanmaarellarum anganaa  :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> njanum athe...govt school ulppannam aanu.... 
> bt athukondu athyavashyam manushyan aayi jeevikkunnu...
> allathe biscuit pillare pole aayi poyilla... thanks to my parents....



Sathyam anna.

----------


## Lakkooran

> Mahanmaarellarum anganaa



Annanum Thara team ana :Laugh:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> njanum athe...govt school ulppannam aanu.... 
> bt athukondu athyavashyam manushyan aayi jeevikkunnu...
> allathe biscuit pillare pole aayi poyilla... thanks to my parents....


*water bottleum 10 mani biscuitum Cornflakesumayi school busil Diana enna NRI kuttyumayi sora paranju  Little flower convent schoolil ninnum adyamayi 10 am class thotta English medium ulappannam anu thankal ennanu ithu vare karuthiyathu.......*
*anagane alla alley?*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Sathyam anna.


* athentha English Medium schoolil padichavar onnum manushyar alley?*

----------


## Lakkooran

> * athentha English Medium schoolil padichavar onnum manushyar alley?*



Manushya nee maanyan akathe Manushyan aku ennu Kadammanitta padiyille :Laugh:

----------


## Ashokraj

> Annanum Thara team ana


Team tharayokke thenne...but padichadhu english medium schoolil....Adhilonnnum balya karyamilla annoy..Padikkunnavar evidayaalum padikkum

----------


## Lakkooran

> Team tharayokke thenne...but padichadhu english medium schoolil....Adhilonnnum balya karyamilla annoy..Padikkunnavar evidayaalum padikkum



Chey, ningale ariyathe bahumanichu poyi :2guns:

----------


## Shivettan

> Team tharayokke thenne...but padichadhu english medium schoolil....Adhilonnnum balya karyamilla annoy..Padikkunnavar evidayaalum padikkum


ayye ayyayyee...chehhhh....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ashokraj

> Chey, ningale ariyathe bahumanichu poyi


Angane parayerudhu.....English Mediuthil padikkuna pullare kurichu angane oru apavadham podhuve undenkilum adhu sheri alla....

Bythby topic maaaripovaan nalla chance undu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shivettan

> *water bottleum 10 mani biscuitum Cornflakesumayi school busil Diana enna NRI kuttyumayi sora paranju  Little flower convent schoolil ninnum adyamayi 10 am class thotta English medium ulappannam anu thankal ennanu ithu vare karuthiyathu.......*
> *anagane alla alley?*


ente language um vocabulary um kandittu angane thonniyathavam..pakshe angane alla...ayalathe veettile vidyamol um njan um koodi perakkayum chambakkayum okke thinnu paatum paadi schoolil pokum....vaikete um athupole okke thanne...perakka kittiyillel valla ambazhangayo washington apple o matto thinnum....

athokke oru kaalam...

----------


## Ashokraj

> ayye ayyayyee...chehhhh....


Ennal chodhikkette Shivettente mwone/mwole edhu medium schoolil padippikkum  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Rachu

School English medium aayalum govt. aayalum entha.... padikkunnavar evideyum padikkum....midukkanmar/midukkigal aakum...   athinu uthama udaharanam fk thanne....  :Rockon:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> ente language um vocabulary um kandittu angane thonniyathavam..pakshe angane alla...ayalathe veettile vidyamol um njan um koodi perakkayum chambakkayum okke thinnu paatum paadi schoolil pokum....vaikete um athupole okke thanne...perakka kittiyillel valla ambazhangayo washington apple o matto thinnum....
> 
> athokke oru kaalam...


* moovandan mavil puliyanurumbukalude kadiyettu kondu avalkku maanga parikkan nee valinju kayariyathum ninte valli nikker keeriyathumokke nee parayarundallo..*
*athokkke correct ana?*

----------


## Rachu

> Angane parayerudhu.....English Mediuthil padikkuna pullare kurichu angane oru apavadham podhuve undenkilum adhu sheri alla....
> 
> Bythby topic maaaripovaan nalla chance undu


athendu apavadama??  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ashokraj

> ente language um vocabulary um kandittu angane thonniyathavam..pakshe angane alla...ayalathe veettile vidyamol um njan um koodi perakkayum chambakkayum okke thinnu paatum paadi schoolil pokum....vaikete um athupole okke thanne...perakka kittiyillel valla ambazhangayo washington apple o matto thinnum....
> 
> athokke oru kaalam...


Shivetten randu neram schoolil pokumo...bhayankara padippist aanelle...

----------


## Shivettan

> Ennal chodhikkette Shivettente mwone/mwole edhu medium schoolil padippikkum


samshayam entha....ettavum aduthulla govt schoolil....

athilonnum valiya karyamilla...
Chakshush shravana _galasthamam darduram ennanallo..._

----------


## Ashokraj

> * moovandan mavil puliyanurumbukalude kadiyettu kondu avalkku maanga parikkan nee valinju kayariyathum ninte valli nikker keeriyathumokke nee parayarundallo..*
> *athokkke correct ana?*


Valli nikker keeeriyittu edethe buttuxile kakkaapulli kandanu laval shivettene premichadhu ennum parayarundu...adhum correct aano???

----------


## Lakkooran

> samshayam entha....ettavum aduthulla govt schoolil....
> 
> athilonnum valiya karyamilla...
> Chakshush shravana _galasthamam darduram ennanallo..._


Malayalaa bhashayil annan oru puli thanne..

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> samshayam entha....ettavum aduthulla govt schoolil....
> 
> athilonnum valiya karyamilla...
> Chakshush shravana _galasthamam darduram ennanallo..._


* athippo evidokke enganannu vecha Shiva?*
*athinum matram Govt schoolukal naattil ella idathum undakumo?* :Silenced: 
*matsyaena virada labdhi ennalley*

----------


## Lakkooran

> Valli nikker keeeriyittu edethe buttuxile kakkaapulli kandanu laval shivettene premichadhu ennum parayarundu...adhum correct aano???


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## Shivettan

> * moovandan mavil puliyanurumbukalude kadiyettu kondu avalkku maanga parikkan nee valinju kayariyathum ninte valli nikker keeriyathumokke nee parayarundallo..*
> *athokkke correct ana?*


athu correct alla... :Twisted Evil: 

naattil ambalathil ulsavathinu uriyadi malsarathil njan pankeduthathum 8 pokkathil uyarnnu chaadi njan uri adichathum athu kanda penkuttikal kurava ittathum...

ellam ormakal....annu enne veettilekku aalukal pokkikondu povukayayrunnu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ashokraj

> Chakshush shravana _galasthamam darduram ennanallo..._


Sathayam  :thumright:  njaan parayan varuvaarunnu

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Valli nikker keeeriyittu edethe buttuxile kakkaapulli kandanu laval shivettene premichadhu ennum parayarundu...adhum correct aano???


* aa number Shivettan ippozhum payattunnundo ennu samsayam*
*angerude ella jeansum alakkathe keeri parinjathanu*
*athu manpporvam cheyyunnathano ini..*

----------


## wideeyes

> samshayam entha....ettavum aduthulla govt schoolil....
> 
> athilonnum valiya karyamilla...
> Chakshush shravana _galasthamam darduram ennanallo..._


pampin vaayile thavala ennaano udheshichathu.........aru, are vizhungaan pokunnu.............. :Blush:

----------


## Shivettan

> Valli nikker keeeriyittu edethe buttuxile kakkaapulli kandanu laval shivettene premichadhu ennum parayarundu...adhum correct aano???


athonnum correct alla...  :Headbonk: 

mathiyedey....ini namukku lakkoorane neridaam...

----------


## Lakkooran

> athu correct alla...
> 
> naattil ambalathil ulsavathinu uriyadi malsarathil njan pankeduthathum 8 pokkathil uyarnnu chaadi njan uri adichathum athu kanda penkuttikal kurava ittathum...
> 
> ellam ormakal....annu enne veettilekku aalukal pokkikondu povukayayrunnu...



Ennittu urikku enthenkilum pattiyo?

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> athu correct alla...
> 
> naattil ambalathil ulsavathinu uriyadi malsarathil njan pankeduthathum 8 pokkathil uyarnnu chaadi njan uri adichathum athu kanda penkuttikal kurava ittathum...
> 
> ellam ormakal....annu enne veettilekku aalukal pokkikondu povukayayrunnu...


* athu uriyadikkan keri nilathu veenittalle..*
*aalkkar thaangi kondu poayathu*

----------


## kannappanunni

> Ennal chodhikkette Shivettente mwone/mwole edhu medium schoolil padippikkum


Oru ordinary gov schoolil padikkunna sukam onnu vere thanneyanu, ucha kanji, pinne interval smayathu eringidunna manga, nellikka, vallappozhum vangi thinnunna naranga muttayi.

----------


## Lakkooran

> athonnum correct alla... 
> 
> mathiyedey....ini namukku lakkoorane neridaam...



RKutty Skutty kadhakal irakkan time ayennu thonnunnu :2guns:

----------


## Shivettan

> * athippo evidokke enganannu vecha Shiva?*
> *athinum matram Govt schoolukal naattil ella idathum undakumo?*
> *matsyaena virada labdhi ennalley*


athoke kanum...ullathil ettavum aduthallathil vidanam...
enthayalum private school vende vende....quit india....  :2guns: 

sambhrithi vaarhthaya shyuyanthaam...
pravachakaaha baladevanda sagar haa...

enna chollu ivide aanu anwardhamakunnathu..

----------


## Lakkooran

> Oru ordinary gov schoolil padikkunna sukam onnu vere thanneyanu, ucha kanji, pinne interval smayathu eringidunna manga, nellikka, vallappozhum vangi thinnunna naranga muttayi.



Adaruna kaimanikal...pozhiyumpol..

----------


## Day Dreamer

> athu correct alla...
> 
> naattil ambalathil ulsavathinu uriyadi malsarathil njan pankeduthathum 8 pokkathil uyarnnu chaadi njan uri adichathum athu kanda penkuttikal kurava ittathum...
> 
> ellam ormakal....*annu enne veettilekku aalukal pokkikondu povukayayrunnu...*


Urikku pakaram aarelum thalakkittu adicho?

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Shivettan

> * athu uriyadikkan keri nilathu veenittalle..*
> *aalkkar thaangi kondu poayathu*


anganeyanu palarum karuthiyathu...
pakshe sathyam athallaa...njan shavasanam try cheyuka aayurnnu....

8 adi pokkathil othenan stylel chaadi adichu kazhinjal rest venamallo...

----------


## Lakkooran

> athoke kanum...ullathil ettavum aduthallathil vidanam...
> enthayalum private school vende vende....quit india.... 
> 
> sambhrithi vaarhthaya shyuyanthaam...
> pravachakaaha baladevanda *sagar* haa...
> 
> enna chollu ivide aanu anwardhamakunnathu..


Sagar ningalku infraction tharum ithu kandal

----------


## Niranjan

> kodathiyil poyal 'addeham entho hallucinatione purathu paranjathanu' ennu paranjayal ano kudunguka..atho oraalude veettukare muzhuvan adhikeshepikkukayum evideyo kidakkunna onnum ariyath oru sthreeye adhikeshepikkukayum cheytha 'aa aal' ano kudunguka ennu angerkkum nannayittu ariyaam...
> 
> Communist chinthagathikal mikeloode vilcihuparayan vendi anenkilum athinokke kanakku paranju kashu vangichathittullathukondu innu oru Mohanlal ittirikkunna oru kodi roopa okke angerkku pullanu...athu kondu veruthe kodathi keri nirangan pokenda ennu vicharichitundavum...


 
You Said It   :Yahoo:

----------


## J Square

> randu doubt...
> 
> 1) khadhi enthanenna mashu paranjathu? _________ of indian struggle for freedom.... annan thalakulukkiyallo 
> 
> 2) kapadyam ennathinu mash upayogicha english vaakku ehtaanu...?


 
lakkoo sir..... utharam thaayooooo  :Death:

----------


## Niranjan

> mlal khadherinte parasyathil varunnathu oru abhisarika seethayude kadha parayunnathu pole: Dr Sukumar Azhikode


Madyam upatogikkunna aru varunnathum angane anennalle paranjathu..Appol mamu vannalum angane thanne..ini mamu madyam upayogikkatha alla ano   :Rockon:

----------


## chandru

> samshayam entha....ettavum aduthulla govt schoolil....
> 
> athilonnum valiya karyamilla...
> Chakshush shravana _galasthamam darduram ennanallo..._


 :Rockon: 

enthoru paandityam :Blush:

----------


## Niranjan

> Thanks everyone for ur support...
> 
> Pulli oru channel ilum parayatha chila paramarshangal aanu nadathiyathu... Personal attack on someone to an unimaginable limit... so edited that part... allel pinne nammal athinte purake ponam...


athu oru puthiya karyam allallo..angerude swabhavam alle..appol idanamayirunnu.... :Mr. Green:

----------


## J Square

> Madyam upatogikkunna aru varunnathum angane anennalle paranjathu..Appol mamu vannalum angane thanne..ini mamu madyam upayogikkatha alla ano


  :Laugh:   :Laugh:   :Laugh:   :Laugh:  swamtham lalettane abhisarikayumaayi compare cheyyumbolzhum urundu kali thanne sharanam.... athu enganeya ;logical aayi onnum paranju sheelam illallo lal pansnu...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Niranjan

> swamtham lalettane abhisarikayumaayi compare cheyyumbolzhum urundu kali thanne sharanam.... athu enganeya ;logical aayi onnum paranju sheelam illallo lal pansnu...


khadi parasyathil lal enna vyakthi varunnathu thadayanam atho madyam upayogikkunna aal varunnatuh tadayanam ennano parayunnathu ?

----------


## san

> athu oru puthiya karyam allallo..angerude swabhavam alle..appol idanamayirunnu....


depends on what is it..

Namukku valare mileage kittunnathengil maathrame idunnathine patti chinthikkaavoo..like tabloids do..

Nammal chilappo simple aakkunna kaaryangal bhaaviyil trouble aakaam. Say if that becomes popular and leads to some complaints, namukkum (I mean FK) shathrukkal okke undallo..

It will gives publicity to FK, so if needed FK can take responsibilty and load video, but the interviewer shouldnt have any responsibilty for that.

----------


## san

> swamtham lalettane abhisarikayumaayi compare cheyyumbolzhum urundu kali thanne sharanam.... athu enganeya ;logical aayi onnum paranju sheelam illallo lal pansnu...


Mammukka madyam upayogikkaatha aal aanu ennaa enikku thonnunne..Atleast he was.. As per the interview given by Mukesh on an incident when Sainyam was shot..

----------


## Niranjan

> depends on what is it..
> 
> Namukku valare mileage kittunnathengil maathrame idunnathine patti chinthikkaavoo..like tabloids do..
> 
> Nammal chilappo simple aakkunna kaaryangal bhaaviyil trouble aakaam. Say if that becomes popular and leads to some complaints, namukkum (I mean FK) shathrukkal okke undallo..
> 
> It will gives publicity to FK, so if needed FK can take responsibilty and load video, but the interviewer shouldnt have any responsibilty for that.


pakshe parayunna vyakthi azheekode ayathu kondu arum prasnam undakkan chancee illa  :Blush:

----------


## J Square

> khadi parasyathil lal enna vyakthi varunnathu thadayanam atho madyam upayogikkunna aal varunnatuh tadayanam ennano parayunnathu ?


 
randum parayunnundu...

immediate goal: lal varunnathu thadayuka

Perpetual Goal: madhyam upayogikkunna/proponent of madhyam ivare kadhi promotors aakkathirikkuka... 

 :Rockon:   :Rockon:

----------


## Brother

> swamtham lalettane abhisarikayumaayi compare cheyyumbolzhum urundu kali thanne sharanam.... athu enganeya ;logical aayi onnum paranju sheelam illallo lal pansnu...


 urundu kaliude karyam onnum  nee paryanda ninte urundu kali innale naam kandirunnu :Ennekollu:

----------


## chandru

> Mammukka madyam upayogikkaatha aal aanu ennaa enikku thonnunne..Atleast he was.. As per the interview given by Mukesh on an incident when Sainyam was shot..


 
anger valare religeous aayittulla oru manusyan alle? madyam upayigikkaan chance illa..

----------


## Niranjan

> randum parayunnundu...
> 
> immediate goal: lal varunnathu thadayuka
> 
> Perpetual Goal: madhyam upayogikkunna/proponent of madhyam ivare kadhi promotors aakkathirikkuka...


appol madyam upayogikkunna aal varuruthu ennathanu point...athippol lal varunnathu kondu lalinte pereduthu vimarshichu....manasilayado...(although anger paranjithindu yojikkunilenkilum)  :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> urundu kaliude karyam onnum nee paryanda ninte urundu kali innale naam kandirunnu


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  innale thalayil mundum ittu poyittu ippozhano varunnae..?

----------


## Brother

> Mammukka madyam upayogikkaatha aal aanu ennaa enikku thonnunne..Atleast he was.. As per the interview given by Mukesh on an incident when Sainyam was shot..


 namukkoru topic ittalo.. :Very Happy:

----------


## chandru

> appol madyam upayogikkunna aal varuruthu ennathanu point...athippol lal varunnathu kondu lalinte pereduthu vimarshichu....manasilayado...(although anger paranjithindu yojikkunilenkilum)


so..ingade point enthaanennu pudi kittiyilla.. :Laugh:

----------


## J Square

> appol madyam upayogikkunna aal varuruthu ennathanu point...athippol lal varunnathu kondu lalinte pereduthu vimarshichu....manasilayado...(although anger paranjithindu yojikkunilenkilum)


pinne yogyatha illatha varunnavare vimarshichaal pore.....  :Ennekollu: 

yogyathaillathathu kondu maari nilkkunnavare vimarshikkano...?  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Brother

> innale thalayil mundum ittu poyittu ippozhano varunnae..?


 uvva innale ellam mammunnikalum poyathinu shesham anu najn poyathu :2guns:

----------


## Soma

> randum parayunnundu...
> 
> immediate goal: lal varunnathu thadayuka
> 
> Perpetual Goal: madhyam upayogikkunna/proponent of madhyam ivare kadhi promotors aakkathirikkuka...


Appurathu Nayans, Roja, Namithamarude thundu postan ponuu... ithokke nirthi angottu vadai.... :Death:

----------


## Niranjan

> so..ingade point enthaanennu pudi kittiyilla..


Khadiyude parasyathil madyam upayogikkunna aru vannalum ithu thanne paranjene... :Laugh:

----------


## Niranjan

> pinne yogyatha illatha varunnavare vimarshichaal pore..... 
> 
> yogyathaillathathu kondu maari nilkkunnavare vimarshikkano...?


yogyatha okke alakkal avide nilkatte...athu azheekodan alla theerumanikkendathu...Khadi upayogikkunavar okke mahanmarayirikkanam ennokkeya thatti vidunnathu..appo nammude rashtraayakarokke mahanmarayirikkumallo..innalu unnithane pokkiyappol ayalum khadi shirt ayirunnu ittirunnathu  :Laugh:

----------


## san

> namukkoru topic ittalo..


Kottayam Kunjachante okke clip ittu vaadikkaan alle..

de..nokku Mammukka madyam kazhikkunnu ennu :Laugh: 

Innale wig-nte kaaryam paranjappo pazhassi raja paranja pole :Doh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> lakkoo sir..... utharam thaayooooo


Mathiyede over akunnu

----------


## Niranjan

Gandhiju bhakthanaya azheekode gandhiji yude peril prasangikkan pokumbolum kashu vangarundu ennu evideyo vayichu..atharam teams anu keralathe nannakan nadakunnathu  :Laugh:

----------


## Rachu

Chila prasaktha bhagangal...... 
Lakku: namaskaram mashe 
Mashu: ngah..
Lakku: forum keralayude oru interviewinte bhagam aayittaanu vilikkunnathu
Mashu: aano....
Lakku: adyamaayittu kurachu samayam chilavazhikkaan manassu kanichadinu nanniyundu 
Mashu: ngah ok......

enthoru jaadaya ee mashukku.... thirichu namaskaram polum parayaan ariyaatha samskaram....  :Death:

----------


## chandru

> Gandhiju bhakthanaya azheekode gandhiji yude peril prasangikkan pokumbolum kashu vangarundu ennu evideyo vayichu..atharam teams anu keralathe nannakan nadakunnathu


 
ghandiji polum prasangathinu cash vangeettundu..pinnaa.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Brother

> Kottayam Kunjachante okke clip ittu vaadikkaan alle..
> 
> de..nokku Mammukka madyam kazhikkunnu ennu
> 
> Innale wig-nte kaaryam paranjappo pazhassi raja paranja pole


aha innale njan pazassirajaude karyam paranjittu polumilla enthina san veruthu nuna paraunnathu :Very Happy:

----------


## san

> Chila prasaktha bhagangal...... 
> Lakku: namaskaram mashe 
> Mashu: ngah..
> Lakku: forum keralayude oru interviewinte bhagam aayittaanu vilikkunnathu
> Mashu: aano....
> Lakku: adyamaayittu kurachu samayam chilavazhikkaan manassu kanichadinu nanniyundu 
> Mashu: ngah ok......
> 
> enthoru jaadaya ee mashukku.... thirichu namaskaram polum parayaan ariyaatha samskaram....


nammodu samsaarikkaan samayam anuvadicha mash-ne kuttam parayunno :Death: 

mattu palarodum samsaarikkaan shramichu nokku..appol ariyaam  :Doh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Chila prasaktha bhagangal...... 
> Lakku: namaskaram mashe 
> Mashu: ngah..
> Lakku: forum keralayude oru interviewinte bhagam aayittaanu vilikkunnathu
> Mashu: aano....
> Lakku: adyamaayittu kurachu samayam chilavazhikkaan manassu kanichadinu nanniyundu 
> Mashu: ngah ok......
> 
> enthoru jaadaya ee mashukku.... thirichu namaskaram polum parayaan ariyaatha samskaram....



Addeham 40 pusthkam ezhuthiya aalalle, njano?

----------


## san

> aha innale njan pazassirajaude karyam paranjittu polumilla enthina san veruthu nuna paraunnathu


entammoooooooo.. enthoru nuna... :Laugh: 

poyi nokku..pazhassi-de mudi chakiri enno matto ulla post...

----------


## Niranjan

> ghandiji polum prasangathinu cash vangeettundu..pinnaa..


 
pinne abhinayam thozhilaya lalum mattum parasyathil abhinayikkunathinu ingerkenthu koppanu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Brother

> ghandiji polum prasangathinu cash vangeettundu..pinnaa..


 gandhijiyeum Azheekodaneum upamippikkunno  phaaaa :Death:  :Death:

----------


## Rachu

> nammodu samsaarikkaan samayam anuvadicha mash-ne kuttam parayunno
> 
> mattu palarodum samsaarikkaan shramichu nokku..appol ariyaam


  athondu? samskaram kalanju kulikkano? aaraayalum maryada kaanikkenda idathu kaanikkanam...  :Headbonk:

----------


## Rachu

> Addeham 40 pusthkam ezhuthiya aalalle, njano?


so what..... schoolil pogaan thudangiyittillatha oru kochu kutti aduthu vannu hello ennu paranjaal enthu cheyyum?... ngah ennum paranju poykalayumo.. nammal?  :Doh:

----------


## Brother

> entammoooooooo.. enthoru nuna...
> 
> poyi nokku..pazhassi-de mudi chakiri enno matto ulla post...


edit.......repost

----------


## Lakkooran

> so what..... schoolil pogaan thudangiyittillatha oru kochu kutti aduthu vannu hello ennu paranjaal enthu cheyyum?... ngah ennum paranju poykalayumo.. nammal?


Njan athinu thottu munpum vilichu samsarichatha interview kaaryam.

Rachu ithoru prashnam akaklle. Ente fans association piller arinjal athu mathi, kolam kathikal theri vili...

----------


## Day Dreamer

> so what..... schoolil pogaan thudangiyittillatha oru kochu kutti aduthu vannu hello ennu paranjaal enthu cheyyum?... ngah ennum paranju poykalayumo.. nammal?


Njan muttayi vangi kodukkum... I like kids  :Laugh:

----------


## Brother

> entammoooooooo.. enthoru nuna...
> 
> poyi nokku..pazhassi-de mudi chakiri enno matto ulla post...


Pazassiude mudi chakiri anennu njan paranjittilla (athu chakiri anenkilum)machan ningal vayichathinte mistake anu...njan paranjtahu ippol abinayichu kondirikkunna pokkirirajaye kurichanu..athum ningal ayi tahnne thudangiya sambvam. :Doh:

----------


## Rachu

> Njan athinu thottu munpum vilichu samsarichatha interview kaaryam.
> 
> Rachu ithoru prashnam akaklle. Ente fans association piller arinjal athu mathi, kolam kathikal theri vili...


 :Laugh: ....... 
njan onnum parayunnille... ningalaayi ningade maashaayi....   :Beee:

----------


## Rachu

> Njan muttayi vangi kodukkum... I like kids


kids inu kids ine ishtamaagum ennu prathyegam parayandallo..  :Laugh:

----------


## san

> Pazassiude mudi chakiri anennu njan paranjittilla (athu chakiri anenkilum)machan ningal vayichathinte mistake anu...njan paranjtahu ippol abinayichu kondirikkunna pokkirirajaye kurichanu..athum ningal ayi tahnne thudangiya sambvam.


ok ok.. Njan PR ennu kandappol brother Pazhassiyile wig-ne patti aanu ennu paranjathu aayirikkum ennu karuthi..

Sorry....

----------


## Brother

> nammodu samsaarikkaan samayam anuvadicha mash-ne kuttam parayunno
> 
> mattu palarodum samsaarikkaan shramichu nokku..appol ariyaam


angere ariyandu anu ithraum prasangichu nadannittum evideyenkilum mic kandal ippolum akrantham mariyittilla..alukale kuttam paruka ennullathu ivanmare poleulla smaskarika shoonyanmarunde oru kadiyanu :Death:

----------


## san

> ....... 
> njan onnum parayunnille... ningalaayi ningade maashaayi....


Njan serious aayittu paranjathaa.. I experienced when I tried to talk to Kamal and Sheela.. Addor maathram aanu samsaarichathu..

So avar available aayi ennathu thanne valiya kaaryam.

----------


## Rachu

> Njan serious aayittu paranjathaa.. I experienced when I tried to talk to Kamal and Sheela.. Addor maathram aanu samsaarichathu..
> 
> So avar available aayi ennathu thanne valiya kaaryam.


athaara?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## thasku

Thanx DD FK :Rockon: 

Azheekodinte oro Chintha gathy ......Khadhar cheruppam thotte darikkende alatha aal enghina khaderinte prajarakanvuka...?

thanx again DD

Ingerkk fk-ne kurichu ariyumo?

----------


## Brother

> athaara?


 ariyille valare famous alle...
ivide guru enna usernamil undu. :Yahoo:

----------


## reality

lakkooran :Very Happy: ..idivettu shamundanallo :Very Happy:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> lakkooran..idivettu shamundanallo


 *ithentha?*
*sound ano udheshichathu?* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Johny

> *ithentha?*
> *sound ano udheshichathu?*


malapurathokke soundinu shamund enna paryunnath :Very Happy:

----------


## reality

> *ithentha?*
> *sound ano udheshichathu?*


athe  :Very Happy: ... shound thanne :Very Happy: 
enikku kurachu idivettu english captiosn venam...mammokkaye prashamsichu kondu.. like his acting style, stardom,style, etc.. (eg: Versatile star of malayalam cinema)....PM ayachu thannal mathi :Very Happy:

----------


## Lakkooran

> athe ... shound thanne
> enikku kurachu idivettu english captiosn venam...mammokkaye prashamsichu kondu.. like his acting style, stardom,style, etc.. (eg: Versatile star of malayalam cinema)....PM ayachu thannal mathi



Nattellu, Thondakuzhi oke vechu orennam stock undu, vena :Laugh:

----------


## Mr.Cool

Excellent interview!

Lakkooran...ningalkku oru nalla interviewer-ku venda ella kazhivukalum undu.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Lakkooran

> Excellent interview!
> 
> Lakkooran...ningalkku oru nalla interviewer-ku venda ella kazhivukalum undu.



Thanks Machan...........

----------


## reality

> Nattellu, Thondakuzhi oke vechu orennam stock undu, vena


porattu ..porattu...idivettayirikkanma...azheekodokke shabdham kettu njetti poya pole venam :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> porattu ..porattu...idivettayirikkanma...azheekodokke shabdham kettu njetti poya pole venam



Skutty ente scriptil athu avatharippichathanu. video undu youtubeil, thappi tharam :Laugh:

----------


## reality

> Skutty ente scriptil athu avatharippichathanu. video undu youtubeil, thappi tharam


ok ..kettu nokkatte :Laugh:

----------


## Kuttettan

Ithupolathe eniyum kayyilundo?
Ee sukumar azhikodin Vattaan...enthokke aan ayaal patayunath
Mohanlalinodeum Mammoottiyodum ennalla thannekaallum glamour ulathumaaya
aallod asooya pole..........

Iyallokke phonil interview cheythaa aalle venam parayaan...iyaallokke villikunna samayath kuttettane okke villich anthoniye kurich kurach nalla vaakukal kettukoode......

----------


## KHILADI

> Vivada paramaya 2 minutes ivide thanne varum KHILADI anna. Waite


Eppa varum..........................onnu Pm idadeeei :Doh:

----------


## Rachu

Interview Dr. Sukumar ennu google search il koduthappo kittiyathu...  :Clap3: 
1st page.. 1st result....

----------


## Day Dreamer

> Inverview Dr. Sukumar ennu google search il koduthappo kittiyathu... 
> 1st page.. 1st result....



*Armadippin Ahladippin*  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Interview Dr. Sukumar ennu google search il koduthappo kittiyathu... 
> 1st page.. 1st result....


Thalle kollam FK rocks  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## Balram

Lakkooranji.. Day Dreamer angane edhinu pinnil pravarthicha ellavakrum ramante congaru jilebies...  :cheers:

----------


## Balram

> Interview Dr. Sukumar ennu google search il koduthappo kittiyathu... 
> 1st page.. 1st result....




rockalodu rocakal...  :cheers:

----------


## Leader

great work Lakkooran....  :Hi: , thanks DD

but ee samayam nalla enthenkilum karyangalkku upayogikkamayirunnu.  :Laugh:

----------


## noonu

> great work Lakkooran.... , thanks DD
> 
> but ee samayam nalla enthenkilum karyangalkku upayogikkamayirunnu.


rahul gandhiye onnu try cheyyamayirunnu alle? :Laugh:

----------


## xyz

kalakkan..... :kick:  :cheers: 

Lakkoo roars...

----------


## nettooran

lakooran... :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## AJAY

*lakkkoooo...kidukki kalanju.....thanks dd.....*

----------


## Lakkooran

> Lakkooranji.. Day Dreamer angane edhinu pinnil pravarthicha ellavakrum ramante congaru jilebies...





> great work Lakkooran.... , thanks DD
> 
> but ee samayam nalla enthenkilum karyangalkku upayogikkamayirunnu.





> kalakkan..... :kick: 
> 
> Lakkoo roars...





> lakooran...





> *lakkkoooo...kidukki kalanju.....thanks dd.....*


Thanks Annans :Yahoo:

----------


## Leader

> Ithupolathe eniyum kayyilundo?
> Ee sukumar azhikodin Vattaan...enthokke aan ayaal patayunath
> Mohanlalinodeum Mammoottiyodum ennalla thannekaallum glamour ulathumaaya
> aallod asooya pole..........
> 
> Iyallokke phonil interview cheythaa aalle venam parayaan...iyaallokke villikunna samayath kuttettane okke villich anthoniye kurich kurach nalla vaakukal kettukoode......


 
njan naale Kuttettane vilikkam..... ippo idakku AnishNiranathine vilikkunna kaaranam Kuttettane vilikkendi varunnilla  :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> njan naale Kuttettane vilikkam..... ippo idakku AnishNiranathine vilikkunna kaaranam Kuttettane vilikkendi varunnilla



Hi Azheekodu Virodhi :Very Happy:

----------


## Leader

> Hi Azheekodu Virodhi


 
vazhiye pokunna oralodu namukke veruthe viordham thonnenda karyam illallo.....  :Laugh:

----------


## Lakkooran

> vazhiye pokunna oralodu namukke veruthe viordham thonnenda karyam illallo.....



Mohanlainethire Rajmohan Unnithan oru prasthavana nadathunnu Azheekodu paranja pole.

Enthayirikkum ningade stand? :Very Happy:

----------


## Leader

> Mohanlainethire Rajmohan Unnithan oru prasthavana nadathunnu Azheekodu paranja pole.
> 
> Enthayirikkum ningade stand?


ivide arkkethire aru enthu paranju ennalla..... ee prashnam alambu akkiyathu SA anu, no doubt it. ayalanu Lal parayatha karyam media-il vilambi aalavan nokkiyathu......

ippo Lal mindattam nirthiyittu week 1 kazhinju, ennittum angorude kadi theernnilla. ethra vikruthamanu angerude manasu, TV okke kaanunnundallo... vyakthi vairagyam pole alle.... ithano samsarika naayakan, "enne paranjal njanun parayum" ennu parayunnavano Gandhiyan. sarikkum ee oru dialogue alle ettavum valiya Gandhi ninda.

my argument was simple. ellam Lal varuthi vechu, Azheekodine onnum parayan Lal-num Inncoent-num arhatha illa chila postukalil anu. 

Azheekodine alla ee rajyathu areyum vimarshikkam aarrkum

----------


## Lakkooran

> ivide arkkethire aru enthu paranju ennalla..... ee prashnam alambu akkiyathu SA anu, no doubt it. ayalanu Lal parayatha karyam media-il vilambi aalavan nokkiyathu......
> 
> ippo Lal mindattam nirthiyittu week 1 kazhinju, ennittum angorude kadi theernnilla. ethra vikruthamanu angerude manasu, TV okke kaanunnundallo... vyakthi vairagyam pole alle.... ithano samsarika naayakan, "enne paranjal njanun parayum" ennu parayunnavano Gandhiyan. sarikkum ee oru dialogue alle ettavum valiya Gandhi ninda.
> 
> my argument was simple. ellam Lal varuthi vechu, Azheekodine onnum parayan Lal-num Inncoent-num arhatha illa chila postukalil anu. 
> 
> Azheekodine alla ee rajyathu areyum vimarshikkam aarrkum


Ente chodyathinu utharam thado essay ezhuthathe :2guns:

----------


## arunthomas

> njanum athe...govt school ulppannam aanu.... 
> bt athukondu athyavashyam manushyan aayi jeevikkunnu...
> allathe biscuit pillare pole aayi poyilla... thanks to my parents....


chumma kedakkatte/
Mathrubhumi Pravasi Lokam - à´ªàµà´°à´µà´¾à´¸à´¿à´à´³àµà´àµ à´àµà´àµà´à´¿à´à´³àµ* à´µà´³à´°àµà´à´¯à´¾à´£àµ?

----------


## Leader

> Ente chodyathinu utharam thado essay ezhuthathe


Unithan alla Karunakaran paranjalum paranjathu enthanennu nokkiyitte ente nilapadu ariyikkooo......

rashtreeya nilapadu vere, oro vishayathilum ulla nilapadukal vere...

urangan pova.... naale kaanam.

----------


## J Square

> Mathiyede over akunnu


 
 :Ennekollu:  theerchayayum lakkoorji.....  

 :Ennekollu: 


interview kalakki marichu kaetto...   :Yahoo:

----------


## Lakkooran

> theerchayayum lakkoorji.....  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interview kalakki marichu kaetto...


Enthava ningade prashnam?
Ningal nglish Bhasha sahithyam kala rangathokke apara njanam ulla mahath vyakthi aanu. Matullavar anane akanam ennu vaashi pidikkallu.

----------


## J Square

> Enthava ningade prashnam?
> Ningal nglish Bhasha sahithyam kala rangathokke apara njanam ulla mahath vyakthi aanu. Matullavar anane akanam ennu vaashi pidikkallu.


samshayam chodichu,athreyollu.. ariyillae, ariyilla ennu para....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Lakkooran

> chumma kedakkatte/
> Mathrubhumi Pravasi Lokam - à´ªàµà´°à´µà´¾à´¸à´¿à´à´³àµà´àµ à´àµà´àµà´à´¿à´à´³àµ* à´µà´³à´°àµà´à´¯à´¾à´£àµ?


Good One Thanks mashe

----------


## arunthomas

> Good One Thanks mashe


athu vaayichappo ullil swayam oru abhimaanam....
malayalee :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Lakkooran

> athu vaayichappo ullil swayam oru abhimaanam....
> malayalee


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Merit

:cheers:  Lakkkooooo  :cheers:  DD  :cheers:  Meeen mathachan  :cheers:  FK  :cheers:  Munshi  :puker:

----------


## veecee

> Lakkkooooo  DD  *Meeen mathachan*  FK  *Munshi*


 :Thinking: ..........

----------


## Merit

> ..........


1 -




> *Thanks Machans.
> 
> Njan kettappol valathe bore ayi thonni ente chodynamgal.Idano vendayo ennulla confusion ayi. Pinne DD kettittu kuzhappamilla ennu paranjappol ittu.
> 
> Vivadaparamaya oru paramarsham edit cheythu. Pedichittilla,jailil pokan vayya.
> 
> Thanks for all the support machans.
> 
> Special thanks for DD(Editing) and meen mathachan ( Recording)
> *




2 -

Athinu prathekichu karanam onnum venda..3 cheers orumichittaal Munshiyude peril oru puker..Pande olla sheelamaanu..  :Sad:

----------


## veecee

> Athinu prathekichu karanam onnum venda..3 cheers orumichittaal Munshiyude peril oru puker..Pande olla sheelamaanu..


 :Laugh:  :Shaun:  :Doh:  :Blush:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Niranjan

> 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 -
> 
> Athinu prathekichu karanam onnum venda..3 cheers orumichittaal Munshiyude peril oru puker..Pande olla sheelamaanu..


ippo thankal Neppalil ano , Bangladeshil ano ,Bangaloril ano , Dufaii yil ano atho Malappuratho matto ano  :Sad:

----------


## Leader

> ippo thankal Neppalil ano , Bangladeshil ano ,Bangaloril ano , Dufaii yil ano atho Malappuratho matto ano


   Munshikku quotation teamine erppadakkan vendiayno?

----------


## Lakkooran

> Lakkkooooo  DD  Meeen mathachan


Thanks merit anna :Laugh:

----------


## KOBRA

*Ithu kettitte 
nan oru mamooty fan ayathil abhimanikkunnu athil ahangarikkunu* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Leader

> *Ithu kettitte 
> nan oru mamooty fan ayathil abhimanikkunnu athil ahangarikkunu*


Azheekodu naale mammoottikkum paniyum, allenkil ippo paniyunna paniyude oru share mammoottiyeyum badhikkum

----------


## Day Dreamer

Aarelum aa Vinayane vilichu oru interview sankhadippikku  :Laugh:

----------


## Shankar Das

*ipazha kettath..DD-lakku mash...lakkunte  soundn nalla vinayam und..  
*

----------


## Makarand

> *ipazha kettath..DD-lakku mash...lakkunte  soundn nalla vinayam und..  
> *


nge..!!! Vinayano..??? :Silenced:

----------


## Shankar Das

> nge..!!! Vinayano..???


*alla Mr.makranth vinayam vinayam...aa kannadi eduth vekku...* :Very Happy:

----------


## Makarand

> *alla Mr.makranth vinayam vinayam...aa kannadi eduth vekku...*


Vinayam ullavare alle Vinayan ennu vilikkunnathu..?? :Death:

----------


## Shankar Das

> Vinayam ullavare alle Vinayan ennu vilikkunnathu..??


*
apo kal ullavare kalan enn vilikumo....* :Twisted Evil:

----------


## spiderman

*Thanks DD....
*

----------


## Makarand

> *
> apo kal ullavare kalan enn vilikumo....*


kalan..??? U mean ee sadyathil okke yellow coloril tharunna item..?

----------


## spiderman

> *
> apo kal ullavare kalan enn vilikumo....*


*Nishkalangan aaya Kaalan*

----------


## Shankar Das

> kalan..??? U mean ee sadyathil okke yellow coloril tharunna item..?


*kalan alla kaalan..e pothinte mukaliloke keri.. komban meesayoke vech..kayarumayit rathri varille...*

----------


## Makarand

> *kalan alla kaalan..e pothinte mukaliloke keri.. komban meesayoke vech..kayarumayit rathri varille...*


illa..thaanakale pole enikku raathrisanchaaram illathathukondu kandittilla.. :elephant: 
Pakaram meeshayonnum illathe karutha short ittittu athil oru bhoothakkannadiyum thookki oru velutha carinte mel irunna pokunna karinkaalane kandittundu..!!!  :Shaun:   :Shaun:

----------


## SyroMalabarNasrani

ee interview il njan kanda oru fact enthannu vachal..
Interviewer ella chodyangalum pedichu chodikkunna pole...pinne enthu paranjalum 'yes' yes,yes..  :Smile:

----------


## Shankar Das

> illa..thaanakale pole enikku raathrisanchaaram illathathukondu kandittilla..
> Pakaram meeshayonnum illathe karutha short ittittu athil oru bhoothakkannadiyum thookki oru velutha carinte mel irunna pokunna karinkaalane kandittundu..!!!


*
oh apo sivettante orkut profile kanditund alle...ingane onnum paranjoda..sivettan pavama...* :elephant:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ee interview il njan kanda oru fact enthannu vachal..
> Interviewer ella chodyangalum pedichu chodikkunna pole...pinne enthu paranjalum 'yes' yes,yes..


Pulliyude swabhavam vechu naale interview cheyyunnavanu wig aanenneganum paranjaalo  :Laugh:

----------


## Makarand

> *
> oh apo sivettante orkut profile kanditund alle...ingane onnum paranjoda..sivettan pavama...*


Sundaranum Sumukhanum aya Shivettane kurichu ithu paranja ningale veruthe vidilla.. :2guns:  :2guns:  :2guns: ningalude saoundarythe oru naal Azhikode vimarshikkum...nokkikko... :Headbonk:

----------


## Shankar Das

> Sundaranum Sumukhanum aya Shivettane kurichu ithu paranja ningale veruthe vidilla..ningalude saoundarythe oru naal Azhikode vimarshikkum...nokkikko...


*
athin njan malayala cinemayil abhinayikkillalo..*..  :Razz:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *
> athin njan malayala cinemayil abhinayikkillalo..*..


Swamimarude cinemayil mathrame ullu alliyo  :Laugh:

----------


## Makarand

> Swamimarude cinemayil mathrame ullu alliyo


athu kondu fansukare polum pedikakthe ninakku mel kodunkattu ayittu veeshum... :elephant:

----------


## Shankar Das

> Swamimarude cinemayil mathrame ullu alliyo


*
yez yez... lingusamyumayi oru project commit cheythittund...*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *
> yez yez... lingusamyumayi oru project commit cheythittund...*


Spelling mistake aarikkum  :Laugh:

----------


## san

Vivaada prasthaavana add cheytho? Atho, venda ennurappicho..

----------


## Black Ticket

> *
> yez yez... lingusamyumayi oru project commit cheythittund...*





> Spelling mistake aarikkum


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Sundaranum Sumukhanum aya Shivettane kurichu ithu paranja ningale veruthe vidilla..ningalude saoundarythe oru naal Azhikode vimarshikkum...nokkikko...


Shivan Kuttikku orupadu Aradikamar undennu aa Photos kandappozha manassilaye.

----------


## Lakkooran

> Vivaada prasthaavana add cheytho? Atho, venda ennurappicho..


Bhooripaksha abhipraya prakaram venadannu vechu... :Silenced:

----------


## MALABARI

k

kangaaalammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :cheers:

----------


## kunjachan

net slow aayondu ippolaa interview kettathu. innale surya tv interview il paranja kaaryangal kure ondu. but FK il aadhyam vannu athaanu..
Lakkooran chettante chodhyangal okke nannayi. valare casual aaya oru conversation pole , oupachaarikathakal paramaavadhi kurachu laalithyam paramaavadhi kootti nannaayittu cheythittunbdu. athinu spl thanks

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> net slow aayondu ippolaa interview kettathu. innale surya tv interview il paranja kaaryangal kure ondu. but FK il aadhyam vannu athaanu..
> Lakkooran chettante chodhyangal okke nannayi. valare casual aaya oru conversation pole , *oupachaarikathakal paramaavadhi kurachu laalithyam paramaavadhi kootti nannaayittu* cheythittunbdu. athinu spl thanks


* Lakkooran lalithyathil mugi kulikkunna oru oupacharikathykkum pidi kodukkatha adharsha shaliyum parithyagiyum sarvopari saukumaryathayude moortheebhavavum anu*

----------


## kunjachan

> * Lakkooran lalithyathil mugi kulikkunna oru oupacharikathykkum pidi kodukkatha adharsha shaliyum parithyagiyum sarvopari saukumaryathayude moortheebhavavum anu*


vaasthavam... :Mr. Green:

----------


## veecee

> vaasthavam...


onnum mansilayilla alle... :Mr. Green:

----------


## Mammad

> kootathil randu eruttuadium koodi kodutheku


 

Azheekodine okke vimarshikkunnavar adhehathe vyakthiparam aayi aakshepikkunna tharathilekku neengunnathu nirthuka

----------


## Santi

> Azheekodine okke vimarshikkunnavar adhehathe vyakthiparam aayi aakshepikkunna tharathilekku neengunnathu nirthuka


first post thanne teepori aanallo ...welcome to fk

----------


## Sanchaari

> Azheekodine okke vimarshikkunnavar adhehathe vyakthiparam aayi aakshepikkunna tharathilekku neengunnathu nirthuka


SS vitto?? :Rolling Eyes: 
lal-ine vimarshichal ivide valiya kuzhappamundavan chance illa...pakshe mammukkaye thottu kalichal akkali theekali..haa.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Mammad

> first post thanne teepori aanallo ...welcome to fk


*അങ്ങനെ  ഒന്നും ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചിട്ടില്ല  ...നന്മയുടെയും  സത്യത്തിന്റെയും  ഭാഗത്ത്*  വിലോപം  കൂടാതെ  നില്*ക്കുക  ...അതാണ്  ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത് ...ആദ്യ  പോസ്റ്റ്*  ആണെന്ന്  തിരിച്ചു  അറിഞ്ഞു  സ്വാഗതം  ചെയ്തതിനു  നന്ദി*

----------


## nambu1990

> Azheekodine okke vimarshikkunnavar adhehathe vyakthiparam aayi aakshepikkunna tharathilekku neengunnathu nirthuka


 aadyam pulli vyakthiparamayi adhikshepikkunnath nirthatte,....ennit aalochikkam...........

----------


## nambu1990

sathyathintyum nyayathinteyum bhagath nilkenda manushyanu baakiyullavare kannumadach adhikshepikkamo???ithu kollalo suhrthe....
welcomer 2 fk family....

----------


## Mammad

> SS vitto??
> lal-ine vimarshichal ivide valiya kuzhappamundavan chance illa...pakshe mammukkaye thottu kalichal akkali theekali..haa..


 
Entha maashe beeshani aano ...Sathyathinteyum nyayathinteyum baagathu nilkkumm..Fans kareyum cinemakkareyum pedi illa.

----------


## nambu1990

> Entha maashe beeshani aano ...Sathyathinteyum nyayathinteyum baagathu nilkkumm..Fans kareyum cinemakkareyum pedi illa.


 bheeshaniyalla...enkilum vasthavamaanu...mind it...ikkayre thottu kalichAL................ :2guns:  :2guns:  :2guns:  :Silenced:  :Silenced:  :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:

----------


## J Square

> *അങ്ങനെ ഒന്നും ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചിട്ടില്ല ...നന്മയുടെയും സത്യത്തിന്റെയും ഭാഗത്ത്* വിലോപം കൂടാതെ നില്*ക്കുക ...അതാണ് ഉദ്ദേശിച്ചത് ...ആദ്യ പോസ്റ്റ്* ആണെന്ന് തിരിച്ചു അറിഞ്ഞു സ്വാഗതം ചെയ്തതിനു നന്ദി*


 
 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  Welcome Mammad

----------


## Mammad

> sathyathintyum nyayathinteyum bhagath nilkenda manushyanu baakiyullavare kannumadach adhikshepikkamo???ithu kollalo suhrthe....
> welcomer 2 fk family....


 
Azheekkodu parayunna ella kaaryangalodum yojippilla...adheham unnayich vishayangal prasaktham aanu ennu thanne aanu karuthunnathu...Ithu cinemayil nila nilkkunna valare thettaya chila pravanathakalkku avasanam kurikkum...Kuravukal undenkilum , rashtreeyakkarkko..mattullvarkko..samoohathile mattullavarkko .kadannu chelluvano..idapedal nadathuvano ..kazhiyatha  *രാവണന്* കോട്ടയിലേക്ക്* kadannu chellan azheekkodu kaanicha changoottam thanne aanu adhehathe vyathyasthan aakkunnathu... Athe samayam thanne adheham arkkenkilum ethire vyakthipram aaya "thikachum vyakthiparam aaya kaaryangale kurichu aakshepam unnayichittundu enkil athu thaeliyikkan ulla baadhyatha adhehathinu thanne aanu..atharam kaaryangale ee kurippukaaran angeekarikkunnilla ...

----------


## Mammad

> bheeshaniyalla...enkilum vasthavamaanu...mind it...ikkayre thottu kalichAL................


 
aake motham bheshaniyude swaram aanello...Oru kaaryavum illathe aarum aareyum thottu kalikkilla...Pinne Fansukare pediyilla ennu onnu koode prakyapikkunnu..athu eathu nadan aayalum shari..

----------


## Mammad

> Welcome Mammad


Thank you Navas

----------


## Santi

> Thank you Navas


mammad nattil evideya... .entha paripadi??

----------


## Mammad

> mammad nattil evideya... .entha paripadi??


Malabaril aanu...joli...athu veno ....?

----------


## Alliyambal

Nalla interview aanu tto.

----------


## Mammad

Entha aarum oru unarvvu kaanikkathe

----------


## nambu1990

> Azheekkodu parayunna ella kaaryangalodum yojippilla...adheham unnayich vishayangal prasaktham aanu ennu thanne aanu karuthunnathu...Ithu cinemayil nila nilkkunna valare thettaya chila pravanathakalkku avasanam kurikkum...Kuravukal undenkilum , rashtreeyakkarkko..mattullvarkko..samoohathile mattullavarkko .kadannu chelluvano..idapedal nadathuvano ..kazhiyatha *രാവണന്* കോട്ടയിലേക്ക്* kadannu chellan azheekkodu kaanicha changoottam thanne aanu adhehathe vyathyasthan aakkunnathu... Athe samayam thanne adheham arkkenkilum ethire vyakthipram aaya "thikachum vyakthiparam aaya kaaryangale kurichu aakshepam unnayichittundu enkil athu thaeliyikkan ulla baadhyatha adhehathinu thanne aanu..atharam kaaryangale ee kurippukaaran angeekarikkunnilla ...


 *  "GODFATHER MANIA"*

azheekod mashinu sharikkum paranjal oru mania aanu..pothujanamadhyathil sweekaryaraya vyakthikale kannumadach adhikshepikkuka enna mania...adheham parayunnath sradhichal mathi...mohanlalinte chettante swath apaharichuthre..mohanlalinu thanne ittu mooodanulla swathund...oru ulghadanathinu poyal thanne ayalk 10-12 lakhs kittum..athrayk kashinod athyarthiyanel ayalk 10 ulghadanathinu poyal pore?? :Silenced: 
mashinte udhesham vyakthiparamaya tharadikkalanu,.v.s.nte janasammithi uyarnnappol adhehathinethireyayi...patti ennu vare vilichu..matha amrithanandamayikethire...
mash aaranenna vicharam?? :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: idathu pakshathinte pinthunayundenkil endum kianikkamennum thanaanu partyude,(alla ippo keralathinte thanne)GODFATHER aanenna bhavamanu mashin...vayassayal ramanam japikkanamennonnum parayunnillenkilum mattullavurude karyangalil chuma thalayit swantham vila kalayathirikkan sramikkuka pls... :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## maryland

> Entha aarum oru unarvvu kaanikkathe


Mammad maash thanne unnu unarvaakku. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## INDIAN

Ee naariya topic onnu avasaanippichukoode???????

----------


## maryland

> Ee naariya topic onnu avasaanippichukoode???????


Enthaa ithra deshyam? :Headbonk:  :Headbonk:

----------


## INDIAN

> Enthaa ithra deshyam?


Deshyamonnumilla Mashe? Swayam thalakkadikkand....

----------


## maryland

> Deshyamonnumilla Mashe? Swayam thalakkadikkand....


 Angane vazhikkuvaa... :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## payyan

Good interview...

Day dreamer..  :Clap3: 

Lakkoran... :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 

FK.......  :salut:

----------


## manojcalm

Sukumaran annanum Lakku annanum thakarthallo
Good work

----------


## Rambo

thaanks dd

----------


## ishtikavasu

Good Post 4 ever

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Thanks for the interview

----------


## chakudu

thanks.kolamallo sukumar

----------


## maryland

> thanks.kolamallo sukumar


  :Welcome:  to fk....

----------


## KulFy

good share

----------


## arvinkwt

najnum kettu nokkatte

----------

